# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  HLV Park Hang Seo 'khoe' bằng lái khi được tặng xe VinFast

## phuong_hanh3112

Sáng 21-11, tại tòa nhà Landmark 81 (TP.HCM), Công ty VinFast đã tổ chức buổi lễ trao tặng HLV Park Hang Seo chiếc xe Lux SA2.0. Đến tham dự buổi lễ, chiến lược gia người Hàn Quốc hào hứng “khoe” tấm bằng lái xe cũng như tự mình ngồi thử

Đây được xem là một món quà mang nhiều ý nghĩa tinh thần, đặc biệt tri ân HLV Park Hang Seo nhân Ngày nhà giáo Việt Nam 20-11.

Chiến lược gia người Hàn Quốc cũng ngỏ lời cảm ơn với các doanh nghiệp VN đã hỗ trợ tuyển VN, đồng thời đánh giá cao ngành công nghệ ôtô VN cùng lò đào tạo PVF.

Ông nói: "Những năm thập niên 1970-1980 là thời điểm Hàn Quốc tập trung phát triển ngành công nghiệp ôtô. Từ đó, ngành công nghiệp ôtô của Hàn Quốc đã đi lên tầm thế giới. Tôi nghĩ việc cung cấp một chiếc xe theo thương hiệu VN sẽ làm thay đổi toàn diện cuộc sống người Việt, góp phần giúp người VN di chuyển nhanh hơn, an toàn hơn. Vinfast có thể sẽ trở thành một trong những tập đoàn ôtô hàng đầu thế giới".

Ông Park "khoe" tấm bằng lái xe của mình - Ảnh: H.Đ.

Khi được hỏi về việc sẽ tự mình lái chiếc xe ở VN, ông Park Hang Seo vui vẻ khoe tấm bằng lái xe mà ông có. Và sau đó ông còn hào hứng ngồi thử món quà của mình.

"Khi nghĩ đến Tập đoàn Vingroup, tôi không chỉ nghĩ đến xe, tôi còn nhớ đến những hỗ trợ rất nhiệt tình của họ đối với bóng đá VN. Họ đã xây dựng trung tâm đào tạo bóng đá trẻ PVF – một nơi rất tuyệt vời dành cho các cầu thủ trẻ. Tôi tin rằng trong tương lai sẽ có nhiều hơn nữa những tuyển thủ VN xuất sắc ra đời từ PVF", ông Park nói thêm.

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------

